# [SOLVED] Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button



## happyjohnnyboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello to everyone out there...

The ThinkVantage button is in-op. Does anyone know why?

Plus, when the volume buttons are pressed,the colored volume level indicator won't display on the screen, but they still control the volume.

And, when mute is pressed, it doesn't indicate over the tray icon.

Truly appreciate any insight to these problems.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

Hi.

I think it has to do with hotkey thingies. Do you have HotKey drivers installed?


----------



## happyjohnnyboy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

Thanks for your input, but this is a brand new (1 month old) T61. Still, I just updated all the drivers, including the hotkey driver, but still problem remains.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

Hi,

if it is brand new, you can still avail of the warranty. honestly i really do not want to suggest anything that would void your warranty here (like opening up the thinkpad or updating the BIOS). the things you said all point to hotkey drivers (and/or a BIOS update).

try updating also all the other drivers (i.e. power management, keyboard, etc. although i am almost sure it is the hotkey driver based on my thinkpad here). you can also try (only if you have this)-> Right Click on your desktop > Properties > Settings > Advanced > On Screen Display - Make sure there is a Check / Tick in the On-Screen Display

it would be best if you make use of your warranty if ever this still has not worked.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

go to the lenovo site to the section for your laptop and download and install the thinkvantage


----------



## happyjohnnyboy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

Thanks to all for your input. I download & updated all drivers concerned, but still in-op. I guess my next step is to make use of the warranty.

Thanks again. Cheers!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

let us know how you go with it


----------



## happyjohnnyboy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo T61 ThinkVantage Button*

Hello again...

Fixed the problem. What I didn't do is re-install the original hotkey driver, only updated it. The following forum had the answer:
http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?p=394501&sid=69e6b272a7dad616d5dbe9b17d33ce4f

http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?p=382722

Thanks again for everyone's advice. Such a simple thing, yet complicated! Lucky I didn't bring into for warranty. Would of been a bit embarrassing!

Cheers!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted and posting the solution


----------

